# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  مهم لكل محامي ... فن المرافعة

## دموع الغصون

مهم لكل محامي ... فن المرافعة


فــن  المرافعة 

تعريف المرافعة
التعبير الذي يضفى  على واقعةالنزاع ما ينير للقاضي طريق العدالة ويمكنه من إصدار حكمه على أساس سليم  ". 
- ويضاف أيضا : "أن المرافعة تثير في القاضي من العوامل يجعلها تأخذ الألباب  وتستقرفى الأعماق فهي همزة الوصل بين الحقيقة الماثلة والعدالة المنشودة ".  
"المرافعة هي شرح لوجهة نظر أساسها نزاع شاجر ينتهي إلى حل يتفق والحقيقة  القانونية الماثلة ". 
- من أقوال الفقيه الروماني كانثليلتس : " يجب أن تكون  المرافعة صحيحة ،واضحة ، وممتعة ". 
- دور المحامي قبل المرافعة .
1- دراسة المستندات .  
-2 مناقشة الموكـل . 
-3إعداد المرافعـة . 
-4 نصائح قبل إعداد المرافعة  .
-5تدوين بعض النقاط .
أولاً : دراسة المستندات : 
* قراءة المستندات . 
*  استخلاص الحجج .
* بحث الاعتراضات التي تثار بشأنها .
* كتابةالمستندات  والإيضاحات التي يجب طلبها من الموكل .
* تدوين الملاحظات أول بأول . 
ثانياً : مناقشة الموكل
ثالثاً : إعداد المرافعة : الإلمام بموضوع الدعوى 
* موضوع  الدعوى .
* النقطة الهامة فى دفاعه . 
* النقطة الضعيفة التى يدخل من ثغرتها  خصمه . 

رابعاً : على المحامي الابتعاد عن : 
1 – الإشارةإلى المطولات  والمراجع التى قد تطيح بانتباه القاضي .
2 – التحلل من الحيل المكشوفة  .
خامســـاً : 
* إعداد الدفوع وصياغتها الصياغة القانونية  السليمة . 
* عناصر التذكرة فى الدعوى .
* التيسير على القاضى وإرشاده فى  البحث عندالمداولة . * إبراز خطة الدفاع .

مواصفات المرافعة  :
1 – الوضــــوح .
2 – الإعداد الجيد (التنظيم – الترابط)
3 –  الروح أو الحيوية .
4 – الإيجــــاز .
الروح والحيوية :
* الطريقة الأولى  : 
لائحة الدعوى تم تبليغها للمدعى عليه ولم يحرك ساكناً أويبدى تحفظاً سواء كان  ذلك بخطاب إنذار حتى حضر اليوم بالجلسة. 
* الطريقة الثانية : أن المدعى عليه قد  تسلم لائحة الدعوى وإطلع عليها .
هل اعترض بخطاب أو إنذار او جواب ؟ ام إنه لم  يفعل ! 

أركان المرافعة (فن المرافعة)  :
1 – المقدمة أو سرد الوقائع .
2 – المناقشــة .  
3 – خاتمة المرافعةأسباب الخلاف فى تصوير واقعة النزاع
1 – عدم تقدير بعض  المتقاضين للظروف حق قدرتها .
2 – سوء نية بعض أطراف الخصومة ومحاولة طمس  الوقائع .
3 – شهود الزور . 
4 – فساد بعض الخبراء .
المناقشــــةأولاً : الرد على دفاع الخصم .  
ثانياً : مناقشة أقوال الشهود .
ثالثاً : مناقشة تقارير الخبراء  .
رابعاً : إستخلاص الأدلة من الوقائع ثم المستندات ثم القانون . 
خامساً :  تقديم التصور الصحيح للوقائع وبيان أدلة هذا التصور . 
عند التعرض لأقوال شاهد :  
* تلاوة إسم الشاهد . 
* تاريخ الإدلاء بالشهادة . 
* عرض امور خافية عن  الشاهد وعلاقته بأطراف الدعوى . 
* عرض مضمون شهادته .
أقوال الشهود (تفنيد أقوال  الشهود)
1 – إقامة الدليل على وجود تعارض فى أقوال الشهود .
2 –  التعارض بين أقوال الشاهد الواحد أو شهادتين لشاهد واحد .
3 – تجريح شهادة  الشاهد بحقده على من يشهد ضده.
4 – إبراز التعارض بين أقوال الشاهد وأقوال الخصم  نفسه .
5 – إقامة الدليل على تعارض الشاهد مع الوقائع المستمدة من التحقيقات  والمستندات . 
فى مناقشة تقرير الخبير : 
1 – بيان مهمة الخبير دون تلاوتها .
2 – بيان ما يتصل  بموضوع المناقشة فى أقوال الخصوم .
3 – تخليص أعمال الخبير .
4 – عرض رأى  الخبير والنتيجة التى إنتهى إليها . 
5 – إستعراض الأسئلة التى يطلب المحامي  الإجابة عليها .

مناقشة المستندات : 
1 – تفسير المستندات من جماع البنود أو عن طريق تفسير  أحد بنوده من خلال بند آخر فيه .
2 – مناقشة العقد من خلال المراسلات السابقة أو  اللاحقة أو المعاصرة . 
3 – البحث عن نية المتعاقدين .
النقاش القانوني : 
1 – إستخلاص النقطة القانونية الصحيحة التى تنطبق على واقعة  النزاع .
2 – ذكر نص القانون الواجب التطبيق وتفسيره كلما أمكن ذلك .
3 – ذكر  خلاصةأحكام القضاء التى يستند عليها وتنطبق على واقعة النزاع .
4 – الرجوع إلى  أقوال الفقهاء إن أمكن ذلك . 

خاتمة المرافعة :
1 – تلخيص سريع للنقاط الهامة فى الدعوى .
2 – إبراز  الأدلة الحاسمة . 
3 – توجيه نظر المحكمة إلى المهمةالدقيقة الملقاة على عاتقهم  .
4 – الطلبــــات .

نصائح أثناء المرافعة 
* الهدوء والالتزام . * السهـولة .  
* الدقـــــة . * الإشباع . 
* الثقـــة . * البساطة . 
* المظهـر .  *اللغة العادية . 
* الإقنــاع . 
* المحامى ليس معلما للقاضي . * عدم التحدث  عن النفس كثيراً 
* ألا يأخذ موقفا لعداء من خصمه . * الإلمام بموضوع الدعوى  وجوانبها المختلفة . 
* متابعة كل مايدور من مناقشات أثناء المحاكمة . * التدخل  بحرص أثناءالاستجواب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة دموع لازم المحامي يعرفهم  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

راق لي تواجدك العطر طوق

----------

